# Klamath Falls Oregon Beekeeper Meeting, August 25th 2012



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Fellow beekeepers,

Here are the details of our next meeting, which will be this coming Saturday, August 25. 

When: Saturday, August 25, 9:00 AM
Where: OSU Klamath Ag. Extension Center, 3328 Vandenberg Road, Klamath Falls 

Program: 
1. Short video testing for mites using powdered sugar shake technique
2. Equipment and techniques for harvesting honey, plus video presentation
3. Alistair Mowat speaking on “The Art of Beekeeping”
4. Question and answer session

Reminder: Our annual meeting and fall barbecue will be next month, Saturday, September 29. 

Our club is affiliated with the Oregon State Beekeepers Association. I strongly encourage you to join or, if you’re already a member, to renew your membership in the ORSBA. It is well worth the cost of membership. For example, the ORSBA has a great message board and a Master Beekeeper certification program for ORSBA members. Also, the ORSBA annual meeting will be November 1-3 in Seaside. Here is the link to the group’s website: 
http://www.orsba.org

Another beekeeping group is the Western Apicultural Society. WAS represents beekeepers in the Western US and Canada, primarily hobbyists and sideliners. Their annual meeting is October 4-6 in Seattle, in conjunction with the annual meeting of the Washington State Beekeepers Association. For more information see:
http://groups.ucanr.org/WAS/Conference_Information/

If you have questions or need more information, e-mail us at [email protected] or call me at (415) 418-4130 or Chris Kerns at (541) 884-8664. 

We look forward to seeing you on Saturday.

Kindly,
Tom Chester


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

We miss you Tom!


----------

